# Sticky  Guidelines for Meets and Events



## Brazo

*Guidelines for Meets*


Meets are just that a chance for friends and members to meet, talk turkey, demo products, help each other out and generally have a good time.

In contrast a paid demo or tuition day is just that and for your money you will receive in return tuition or services.

Whilst Detailing World encourages and allows discussion and organisation of both types of event on its forum unless explicity stated Detailing World is not endorsing or in any way supporting the activities.

Please do not advertise meets as 'Detailing World Meets' unless they are being run or partly run by a member of the administration or moderating team.

Please contact a member of the admin or moderation team before advertising a paid event regardless of charitable nature.


----------

